# Regner Max&Accucraft Forney



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hello I have been searching around for a couple of Figurines for my 2 LiveSteamers.An Accucraft Forney and a Regner Max can someone point me in the exact direction for them Thank you.*


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob;

You may also want to post this query in the live steam forum. I am reluctant to use a figure on my locomotives when they are in steam, but I have seen other folks do it. Most plastics will soften from the heat, so you need a material that will handle the heat in the cab. Generally, I will pose a figure for photography purposes, but refrain from running the locomotive with a figure for two reasons: 1. many figures are made with materials that don't handle the heat, And 2. my fat fingers cannot reach the controls that well with a figure in the way.

Thorin looks nice in the photo, but would probably melt if his locomotive were in steam.









Good luck in your search,
David Meashey


----------



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you David.I overlooked the Heat issue.I will have to search for led based Figures.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Scale Humans figures in numerous live steamers, most tucked very close to the boiler, inside a closed cab. No problems.


Larry


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Try the figures by James Barnett, he can put a small magnet in their base to attach, : https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittlePlasticPeople?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, thanks for the plug. I no longer offer resin castings. I offer 3D prints that I do not recommend keeping too close to a live steam engine. 

I am working with Ozark Miniatures to have them take over casting resin figures and filling orders. I don't have the juice for that work any more. It is just easier to sell 3D prints through shapeways.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have resin figures on my Chaloner and RWM DE Winton, without any heat issues so far. Come to think of it, all my steamer cab people are plstic or resin. I don't think metal is necessary.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Using Lionel (?) LS plastic figures in my Accucraft Forney cab for a while now, no issues.

Jerry


----------

